
Silicon Valley is facing an 'exodus of young employees,' survey shows - jseliger
https://www.businessinsider.com/silicon-valley-exodus-of-young-employees-recruiting-getting-harder-brunswick-survey-2019-4
======
jseliger
Even with the extreme salaries paid by large tech companies, SV seems like an
inhumane place to live, due primarily to the high cost of housing.

